# Android 4.3 (NOROOT) Daten wiederherstellen



## Aresander (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bräuchte wirklich dringend eure Hilfe, da ich aus versehen einige Daten von meinem 
Android Tablet gelöscht habe, die für mich sehr wichtig sind.

Kennt irgendwer von euch einen Trick, diese Daten wieder herzustellen? Problem ist, 
dass das Gerät nicht gerootet ist und so die Verwendung von ADB nicht funzt.

Google verweist immer wieder nur auf eine Methode mit gerootetem Gerät, aber um zu 
rooten muss ich das Tablet platt machen und ich habe Angst, dass dann entgültig alle 
Daten hin sind...

Kennt hier irgendwer noch einen Trick oder eine Möglichkeit, noch einmal an die Daten heran zu kommen ?

Gruß
Aresander


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2014)

Kannst du das Gerät über USB an den PC anschließen und darüber auf die Daten zugreifen? Vielleicht funktionieren dann auch die gängigen Datenrettungsprogramme.


----------



## Aresander (10. Juni 2014)

Ja, aber nein Ontrack, Recuva und Co erkennen die Geräte nicht...


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juni 2014)

Bist du sicher, dass du dein Gerät zurücksetzen musst, um das Ding zu rooten?


----------



## RubySoho (14. Juni 2014)

Sind die Daten auf dem internen Speicher oder auf der SD?
Ja ich weiß,blöde Frage,aber nur um sicher zu gehen....


----------



## Aresander (15. Juni 2014)

Ja, wenn der Bootloader geunlocked wird, wird das gesamte Gerät gewiped (zumindest bei diesem Modell)

Interner Speicher


Habe es jetzt an einen Datenrettungsdienst gegeben, mal sehen ob die noch was retten können...


----------



## D00msday (15. Juni 2014)

Ich habe das hier gefunden:
Recover Deleted Files On Your Android | Squid Tooth


----------

